# Dématérialiser sa musique...



## MisterDrako (18 Juillet 2011)

Un titre un tantinet "barbare" mais bon voila, je possede une collection de CD que j'aimerai
bien ranger et ne plus les voir dans mes pattes donc....

voila le tableau:

nous possédons 1 macbook +  1 macbookpro + 2 IPhones + 1 IPad2 + 1 vieux PC .
1 capsule 1TO, une Freebox V6.
je vais aussi "rapatrier" mon ancien macbook "blanc" d'ici quelque temps....


maintenant le PB à resoudre...

je souhaiterai stocker tout mes CD sur un support (HD ou autre) rangé dans le salon 
et pouvoir y acceder, et selectionner mes CD sans devoir allumer (par ex) la TV à chaque fois, 
afin de voir les titres....
le support en question serait relié à une mini chaine HC (pour sortir le son).

je ne souhaite point stocker tout mes CD sur les mac bien sûr car trop de volume
monopolisé sur les portables...

j'etudie toutes propositions (wifi bienvenue bien sûr)....
quelles seraient les accessoires les + adaptés ... ?

si ça continue je vais craquer pour un mac mini dans le meube du salon je sens....

merci de vos conseils....


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

Ta time capsule ne te conviendrai pas ?


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Juillet 2011)

J'ai bien pensé à elle mais le son on le recupere comment sur la mii chaine du salon ...?

Par contre si je recupere mon ancien macbook blanc  et que j'en fais un "serveur"
Pour ma musique du coup il doit etre "raccordable" en wifi à ma chaine
Via une borne airport express non ?

Sur celui ci je peux copier mes cd (il serait en "surplus")...


----------



## MisterDrako (5 Août 2011)

Donc au final (suite & fin...) 

je commande une Airport express à connecter à ma chaine HC du salon
Je recupere mon ancien mb blanc et hop c'est parti.....

demain début du transfert des 600CD dans le MB (patience patience je dis...)

:love::love:


----------



## Isab29 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai enregistré tous mes CD sur mon Macbook blanc via Itunes. Mais au lieu de les garder sur mon ordi, je fais suivre et sauvegarder la bibliothèque sur un disque dur externe. Ainsi, toute la capacité mémoire de mon Mac n'est pas encombrée par ma musique.  
Je me suis équipée d'une borne airport express qui est relié physiquement par un câble à mon ampli et par Wi-fi à mon ordi. 
Avec mon Iphone ou mon Ipad et la fonction Remote, je me sers de l'un ou de l'autre comme télécommande. 
Plus besoin de chercher ses lunettes pour trouver le bon CD. Tout est enregistré via Itunes. 

Isabelle.


----------



## MisterDrako (6 Août 2011)

super info merci Isa....

je suis en train de migrer tout sur ITunes....

c'est vrai que 'ai aussi un DD externe (book 500GO)...

je voulais pas que ma miss s'embete à devoir raccorder le disque à chaque utilisation....

rester simple quoi sinon elle va galerer....

on verra si l'espace disue se fait "rare"....

Merci à toi ......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------




Isab29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai enregistré tous mes CD sur mon Macbook blanc via Itunes. Mais au lieu de les garder sur mon ordi, je fais suivre et sauvegarder la bibliothèque sur un disque dur externe. Ainsi, toute la capacité mémoire de mon Mac n'est pas encombrée par ma musique.
> Je me suis équipée d'une borne airport express qui est relié physiquement par un câble à mon ampli et par Wi-fi à mon ordi.
> ...




Par contre je pense du coup à autre chose, la borne airport express peut elle gérer un DD externe
raccordé à sa sortie usb (ça serait trop beau.....) :rose:

tu as deja testé ... ?


----------



## phipounet (13 Août 2011)

Bien le bonsoir,

J'en ai une depuis plusieurs mois, je te confirme que l'usb de la borne ne sert qu'à y brancher une imprimante... Donc, pas possible d'y brancher un disque externe.

Philippe


----------

